# Nvidia Container.Exe High GPU & CPU Usage



## xenom0rphe (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello everyone, today i was playing Forza Horizon 4 and its stuttering, lagging. So i managed to look Task Manager and i just see that Nvidia Container.exe is using my CPU and my system disk more than %20-30 and its also lagging my mouse cursor. I decided to download DDU and i did clean install. My problem doesn't solved. Still i have this issue. Deleted GeForce Experience 10 min ago and nothing happened. Does anybody know the solution?


CPU: R7 2700X
Anakart: B450-F ROG Strix
GPU: RTX 2070 Super ROG Strix
RAM: G.Skill TridentZ 2x8 16GB 3200MHz
OS: Windows 10 Pro (KB4528760)
NVIDIA Driver: 441.87


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 21, 2020)

Try doing a clean install with NVCleanstall. That way you can avoid all the telemetry and other crap that comes with the drivers.


----------



## xenom0rphe (Jan 21, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Try doing a clean install with NVCleanstall. That way you can avoid all the telemetry and other crap that comes with the drivers.


Thanks for your reply. I will try but im using this system for 15 days and this problem occurs today. So interesting.

Can i download GeForce Experience without NV Container?


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 21, 2020)

NVCleanstall (v1.14.0) Download
					

NVCleanstall lets you customize the NVIDIA GeForce Driver package by removing components that you don't need (or want). This not only keeps things ti




					www.techpowerup.com
				




NV Container contains everything including the display drivers.

NVCleanstall lets you choose what gets installed. You can deselect Geforce Experience, telemetry, and many other things with it.


----------



## xenom0rphe (Jan 21, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> NVCleanstall (v1.14.0) Download
> 
> 
> NVCleanstall lets you customize the NVIDIA GeForce Driver package by removing components that you don't need (or want). This not only keeps things ti
> ...


So, i choose the files from NVCleanstall. What i need to do now? Fast or Custom





I did NVCleanstall after DDU and only select DLSS, Phsyx, HDAudio, Ansel and problem still continue. Any idea?
I pressed Express Install on Nvidia Installer btw.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Can't think of anything else, sorry.

Both NVIDIA Container tasks for me are at 0% CPU usage.


----------



## Candor (Jan 22, 2020)

See if this helps:









						nvdisplay.container.exe causing high CPU load - gHacks Tech News
					

The most recent Nvidia graphics driver, version 430.39, may cause high CPU usage on some systems it is installed on.



					www.ghacks.net


----------



## xenom0rphe (Jan 22, 2020)

Candor said:


> See if this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Now i don't see any weird NVContainer problem for 3 hours.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 22, 2020)

xenom0rphe said:


> So, i choose the files from NVCleanstall. What i need to do now? Fast or Custom
> View attachment 142866
> 
> I did NVCleanstall after DDU and only select DLSS, Phsyx, HDAudio, Ansel and problem still continue. Any idea?
> I pressed Express Install on Nvidia Installer btw.


Always select custom as express installs GeForce experience by default.


----------

